
How I use email for marketing - craigkerstiens
http://nathanbarry.com/email-marketing/
======
petercooper
Not that I have anything to add but I'm surprised this didn't take off here.
It touches on so many things that frequently provoke interesting conversations
on HN.

~~~
bdunn
Likewise. It's one of the best posts I've read on growing an audience.

------
student511
ConvertKit looks useful. Already signed up for the 15 day free trial.

